# Concerned about my neighbor's dog and my pup



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My neighbor has 2 dogs. One is fine... some kind of a lab or lab mix. The other is some kind of flat coated retriever I think... and he's dog aggressive. My pack lived fine with his dogs for awhile, then his DA dog attacked my boy at the fence and did MAJOR damage to one of his front paws. His leg was ripped open to the bone and tendons. He went into shock. I got him right in at the vet's. He was in the hospital for a day or two... and had MANY stitches and required repeated follow up care visits until the stitches were out. After that, my male HATED this dog. I never let my dogs out when his were out, but he was SUCH a jerk that he'd let his dogs out when mine were out. He refused to pay for my dog's medical bills... and I had so much going on at the time that I couldn't pursue legal remedies to force him to pay them. My wife's female mutt still hates this dog, and won't let my pug near the fence if he approaches. No real issues with either of my females, so maybe it was a male thing. 

I'm getting my new boy in the next couple weeks. With potty training, he won't be going into the fenced back yard anytime soon. However, I do plan on going to talk to the jerk's wife about their dog and that I want them to put him on a tie out in their yard instead of letting him run loose since he attacked my other male. I don't want my pup ruined by their DA dog. However, if they refuse, I don't know what I can do. I'm not sure how to build a barrier. I can't afford to pay someone to build a privacy fence, and since it's their dog that's the issue, I don't think I should have to. We have a very large back yard, though, and it's not fair if Grim never gets to use it. Any suggestions? Can you report a dog to AC if it's just barking at the fence? I should have reported the dog back when, but like I said I was drowning in things going on here, and dealing with the aftermath of my boy's attack. I won't put up with ANYTHING happening to my pup. If that means he can never enjoy the backyard, then I guess that's what it means to keep him safe and away from negative events. However, I'm wondering if anyone knows something that I don't that could help take care of the problem. I've been pretty stressed about this. I won't take any chances, but this couple is young, and the guy is arrogant. He just won't take responsibility for his animals. He often leaves the dogs outside for hours... especially after the attack which meant my dogs were often left needing to go outside to potty and couldn't because his dogs were outside most of the day. Any help?? Thank you!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Train his dogs.

figure out some kind of negative association that will deter them from approaching the fence when they see any of your dogs, you or simply the fence

Hose?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Could I get into trouble for spraying their dogs with the hose? If not, I'm totally open to that!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you grow some plants there? My neighbor has 3 dogs. We've a privacy fence, but they goes NUTS when my dogs and myself is out in the yard. My dog gets real curious and goes up to sniff and whine (like she wants to go play) while they are barking viciously. My plan is to grow some plants there to keep my dogs away from the fence even though it's their dogs causing the ruckus and I'm teaching my dog to not go up to that part of the fence. 

What kind of fence do you have right now? Can you grow a vine? They grow fast.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What kind of fence do you have? Is it chain link or wood? We have chain link, but it has slats running through it. Our dogs and our neighbors are not exactly friends either, but the slats keep noses and toes from poking through.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jag said:


> Could I get into trouble for spraying their dogs with the hose? If not, I'm totally open to that!


That, I am not sure of, but if you could take some vid. footage of their behaviour, you would at least have a defence...water is pretty harmless, but you don't want an all out war w/this guy...you just don't know people. However, a blow horn (while your dogs inside)...you approach fence, as soon as they run fence - sharp blast - trick is you don't them to see you as the one doing it, they have to associate the fence. Or you hide as they are out casually sniffing around - blast. and your neighbour cannot pin wet dog on you


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

It's chain link. Everything I've tried to grow in my yard dies. Planting on the fence line would be nearly impossible due to lots of tree roots.  That's why I'd have to pay to have a privacy fence put in. His dog is tall enough to stand higher than the top of the fence. I'm pretty sure it's a 4ft fence. So while the slats may work temporarily, I don't think they'd work long term. My wife mentioned getting a roll of fencing and using the smaller metal poles to attach it to so he can't get to the actual fence. However, with the tree roots I don't know how well this will work. I'm wondering if hiring a lawyer to write a letter would help? I want to do something to let them know I'm dead serious about this. 
Their dogs aren't socialized... I've NEVER seen them take them out on a walk. I've thrown a tennis ball for the lab mix a few times. He seems very friendly and is always whining for attention if he sees anyone in our family. It's sad... I don't ever see them play with the dogs, either. They just chuck them outside and leave them.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> That, I am not sure of, but if you could take some vid. footage of their behaviour, you would at least have a defence...water is pretty harmless, but you don't want an all out war w/this guy...you just don't know people. However, a blow horn (while your dogs inside)...you approach fence, as soon as they run fence - sharp blast - trick is you don't them to see you as the one doing it, they have to associate the fence. Or you hide as they are out casually sniffing around - blast. and your neighbour cannot pin wet dog on you


This may work. I will find an air horn ASAP and start doing this. I will also look into the slats. It may buy me a little time if nothing else.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I had chain links before I replaced it with privacy fence so have thought of various ways to add privacy. Can you try these bamboo fence? Like these (there are many kinds):

5-Ft. x 13-Ft. Split Bamboo Fencing/Screening

You can tie these to your existing chain link fence and they'll add 1 foot high. Since it's cheaper, maybe your neighbor will help foot 1/2 the bill? 

Unless the roots are very very crowded, a lot of vines will grow easily like weed. Wisteria vine grows here without much water and any care. I hardly water it. I just took down a big chunk to grow some blackberry vine instead.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll have to check into that. I think that there was privacy fencing a little cheaper than that. Maybe I just need to have someone come out and give me an estimate on installation.  We have a large yard, so even doing the one side I'd imagine is going to be expensive. I couldn't get him to pay for my dog's vet bills (which would've been covered by his homeowner's insurance) so I don't see him forking over money for a new fence. We'll have to see what his wife says. I think she has a little more sense than he does.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Where I live, a standard privacy fence 6 ft high is $24 - $28 a foot installed. If you want to get an idea, you can just call them to ask what they charge per foot for a standard 6 ft high fence without having them come out (or that's how it works where I live).


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Good idea, Bear. I will do that tomorrow. I find it annoying to have to do... but I don't want my boy attacked like my last male. I do need to find out what I can do legally to make them control their dog, though. According to the laws in my state, you're responsible for your dog's behavior in your own yard and everywhere else you go with the dog... or the dog goes to on its own. Maybe a call to AC before he comes home to find out what they can do wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Can you run electric (not the underground stuff but they make a dog strength dog fence) as a cheap alternate? For your own GSD 4 foot is kind of a very low fence anyway and I would run along the top and the inside bottom to keep your dogs away from the fence. Not really fair to you but...it would keep your dogs away from the fence and zap theirs when he stood up with his paws on the top.

I ticked off my neighbor some when I would not let him attach to my current privacy fence because of possible fence fighting; I would not want to leave my dogs out unsupervised in that situation anyway with the agitation.

Your wife's alternative is good-- just make sure it is a good foot or more away from the other fence and I would make it taller.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Jag said:


> It's chain link. Everything I've tried to grow in my yard dies. Planting on the fence line would be nearly impossible due to lots of tree roots.  That's why I'd have to pay to have a privacy fence put in. His dog is tall enough to stand higher than the top of the fence. I'm pretty sure it's a 4ft fence. So while the slats may work temporarily, I don't think they'd work long term. My wife mentioned getting a roll of fencing and using the smaller metal poles to attach it to so he can't get to the actual fence. However, with the tree roots I don't know how well this will work. I'm wondering if hiring a lawyer to write a letter would help? I want to do something to let them know I'm dead serious about this.
> Their dogs aren't socialized... I've NEVER seen them take them out on a walk. I've thrown a tennis ball for the lab mix a few times. He seems very friendly and is always whining for attention if he sees anyone in our family. It's sad... I don't ever see them play with the dogs, either. They just chuck them outside and leave them.


Have the same problem with our neighbors pit...and we used to have a chain link fence. The pit was more in my yard than not. We ended up getting rid of the chain link fence and having a carpenter come out and build a 6 ft high wooden privacy fence. (Not the Pre-sectioned kind you buy. Those were too flimsy, IMO.)
Ours is hand built, 3/4 " boards, cemented posts, with cross boards. So far The dog hasn't come over it. Cost was $7500, just for the back yard. . I never leave my dogs out alone and I always carry a weapon as well when outside...

AC won't do anything here, until an actual ' incident' occurs...geez.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like a couple of ideas posted and I'd implement them all

The best solution is getting a 6 ft privacy fence, that would most likely cure all your problems

However, running an electrical hot wire across the top of your 4ft fence would be a good idea. You could also hang some tarps along your fence line for privacy until you could afford a privacy fence.

I would definitely have a talk with the neighbors wife AND I would call AC and have a talk with them about what you could possibly to.

The hose idea yep, I'd do that to, bull horn, yep, I'd use that one to.

I'd be really careful about taking the puppy out front if this dog is loose, things can happen in an instant


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Agree with Diane, too, all of that. 

I would not be afraid to put up the ugliest plywood monstrosity either to block the view. In my mind I'd want to paint BEWARE: DANGEROUS DOG on the side facing the neighbors with an arrow pointing to their house, but of course that isn't what I would end up doing. 

KatsMuse that is scary as heck. The dog was climbing the fence? I would poop my pants. I can't believe the leeway predatory dogs have...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Agree with Diane, too, all of that.
> 
> I would not be afraid to put up the ugliest plywood monstrosity either to block the view. In my mind I'd want to paint BEWARE: DANGEROUS DOG on the side facing the neighbors with an arrow pointing to their house, but of course that isn't what I would end up doing.
> 
> KatsMuse that is scary as heck. The dog was climbing the fence? I would poop my pants. I can't believe the leeway predatory dogs have...


Yes! He can scale a chain link like nothing is there. And that pit doesn't bark ...he just charges! I have no warning whatsoever.
It's scary


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kat, I wouldn't go out in my backyard un armed either( 

Jean, love your idea of the plywood and spraying it ORANGE with the beware of dangerous dog LOL


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

We have a similar situation with one of my neighbors. My vet suggested the stealth air horn or there are a couple of motion activated noise makers you can put on your fence to make the noise for you.
Good luck with whatever you decide to go with.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Honestly, I would reconsider and go after the neighbor for the vet bills.

For just the barking etc at the fence - a Sonic Egg works. The neighbor dogs barked non-stop and it slowed it down. Other things kept cropping up and it came down to having to put a barrier in. A privacy fence just isn't in the budget, even if we did install it ourselves. We looked at all the options, even posted on CL lol. Came across a lady who had a yard full of huge thick bamboo. We are talking 4 inch and larger and some well over 50 ft tall. So spent a few Saturday mornings cutting bamboo, stripping it down and cutting to 6 ft lengths, then made panels. Turned out looking pretty dang good. Pictures are before complete.















It will look better once we have the plants we want growing and a few other things done. Just an idea you can use if you don't mind the work lol

Since it appears this is at a point looks doesn't matter, function is better. Pallets can make a good barrier. Some are in 4x8 configuration or stack them. Drawback would be how the actual boards are placed, may have to fill in. Cover in landscape cloth and put plants in front of it so YOU don't have to look right at it.

BTW - I'm the one with the DA dog and keeping him out of trouble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look up the Dangerous Dog Laws for Ohio. At the very least, you should have reported the first attack to Animal Control. You still may be able to since there is medical records proving an attack. 

I'd put up a fence. A high privacy fence like Diane suggested.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Ask them politely to split the cost with you for installing a 6 ft fence between your yards. 

If they aren't willing to comply, then go after them for the vet costs of your dog from the previous incident.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

A really cheap barrier could be a length of snow fence running parallel to the existing fence, not mowing between them, and letting Mother Nature take care of the plantings. I'm doing this on one side of my property right now (not mowing the last few feet) and it's given me some nice privacy. Lots of dogwood, wild grape and goldenrod. Too bad with the change of season I'll lose the folliage though. I love my green wall!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

hchorney1 said:


> We have a similar situation with one of my neighbors. My vet suggested the stealth air horn or *there are a couple of motion activated noise makers* you can put on your fence to make the noise for you.
> Good luck with whatever you decide to go with.





Blanketback said:


> A really cheap barrier could be a length of snow fence running parallel to the existing fence, not mowing between them, and letting Mother Nature take care of the plantings. I'm doing this on one side of my property right now (not mowing the last few feet) and it's given me some nice privacy. Lots of dogwood, wild grape and *goldenrod.* Too bad with the change of season I'll lose the folliage though. I love my green wall!


 
Hcdhorney - ideas keep getting better!....

and the post on sonic egg! - didn't have chance to look up - same thing?

I was going to mention about shock pads too re: jocoyn (the ones used to keep pets off counters and furniture) not specifically but same concept if anything like that.

Growing natures foliage has more then just protective (sight blocking) benefits...

Research medicinal plants like Goldenseal and grow these
Goldenseal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is related to

Golden Rod
*Traditional medicine*

_Solidago virgaurea_ is used in a traditional kidney tonic by practitioners of herbal medicine to counter inflammation and irritation caused of bacterial infections or kidney stones.[11][12] Goldenrod has also been used as part of a tincture to aid in cleansing of the kidney or bladder during a healing fast, in conjunction with potassium broth and specific juices.[12] Native Americans chewed the leaves to relieve sore throats and chewed the roots to relieve toothaches.[


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Twyla, bamboo is strong and will work well. If you are on a budget, you can grow ivy or a cross vine ( foliage stays all year - green in summer & bronze colored in winter and has beautiful orange flowers in spring) if you want to add some growth/greenery. 

I like what you've done already


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

I adopted a high drive 3 yr old blk male gsd 1 yr ago. The rescuer would not let him go to just anyone and wanted him close, no out of state adopties considered. All was well until my neighbor let his big mix pee on my fence. Well max climbed the 4 ft chain link to meet him and he did well, didn't attack him. Hoping that it was a 1 time thing I waited to see. Neighbor did it again and max climbed over again, this was 3 wks after the first time. Not wanting to scare anyone if he were to do it while a little girl was to walk by with a dog I decided to put up am electric fence and would you know one shot was all it took. He won't go near but yet is still protective of the yard. I did my research cause I didn't want to hurt him or anyone so I came up with the Zareba .05 joule that u can attach to an exsisting chain link. Went to tractor supply and bought what I needed for around $160.00. Installed it 6 inches below the top and the rest is history. This is for small animals bit not weighting less than 15 lbs. I tested it on myself and got a decent pop from it. It pulses on and off and the clips that attach to the fence can be placed anywhere. If I can be of any assistance to you on this let me know. GL


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Look up the Dangerous Dog Laws for Ohio. At the very least, you should have reported the first attack to Animal Control. You still may be able to since there is medical records proving an attack.
> 
> I'd put up a fence. A high privacy fence like Diane suggested.


Best option here as advice on the internet will come from all areas of the country.
Take video of the dog's behavior
Minimum 6 foot fence ( I'd even install a foot of lattice on top making it 7 feet)
Definitely call A/C if the y won't do anything, call the local sheriff's office non emergency line and talk to them.
Basically it's a civil matter, so they won't do much. However if you have video of the dog's behavior....they can make it a criminal matter. The human's and their dog's behavior is documented this way.
Leaving an either territorially/dominant aggressive dog behind a four foot fence is criminally neglegent (IMHO).

Now, the tired grumpy side of me comes out....
If they don't want to split the cost of a "good neighbor privacy fence" put one in yourself. It's not too difficult, and paint the boards that will be facing them....HOT PINK and CHARTREUSE, and don't forget the strange abstract art forms that look strangely like middle fingers but really aren't; because it's abstract art.
(that last part is because I am a big jerk....)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

CarrieJ said:


> Now, the tired grumpy side of me comes out....
> If they don't want to split the cost of a "good neighbor privacy fence" put one in yourself. It's not too difficult, and paint the boards that will be facing them....HOT PINK and CHARTREUSE, and don't forget the strange abstract art forms that look strangely like middle fingers but really aren't; because it's abstract art.
> (that last part is because I am a big jerk....)


:spittingcoffee:

Remind me never to get on your bad side, wow! Thanks for the laugh :rofl:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Um, well...yeah. Can you tell I worked about 23 hours in two days dealing with dogs boarding because their behavior is soooooo attrocious that friends and family won't let them in their house?????
Heck, our new foster (who bit three people-fear biter-) has better manners than some of the hooligans that spent the weekend with us.

(not aggressive, just dogs that when you say "sit" for a meal presentation think it's means launch onto you, knock you on your tail for the food bowl, Or, you try to go out a gate and they just launch into you to go out like you aren't there..then bark very loudly at you for blocking their path)

I've just got no patience today with people that think bad behavior is acceptable or get two pack oriented animals as pets and then don't let them be part of the family......*sigh*

*sorry off topic threadjack*

Good luck on the fence thing.....but I would do the art thing......


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would not be afraid to put up the ugliest plywood monstrosity either to block the view. In my mind I'd want to paint BEWARE: DANGEROUS DOG on the side facing the neighbors with an arrow pointing to their house, but of course that isn't what I would end up doing.


That is so funny!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

KatsMuse said:


> Twyla, bamboo is strong and will work well. If you are on a budget, you can grow ivy or a cross vine ( foliage stays all year - green in summer & bronze colored in winter and has beautiful orange flowers in spring) if you want to add some growth/greenery.
> 
> I like what you've done already


Thanks. Sure we could have said heck with the budget and just did the privacy fence, we are actually glad we did it this way. Helps create a nice atmosphere in the evenings when we are out and torches are lit up. The plans are, as you said, greenery and a couple of lanterns.

It just sux that so many have neighbors that aren't responsible with their dogs.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Twyla said:


> Thanks. Sure we could have said heck with the budget and just did the privacy fence, we are actually glad we did it this way. Helps create a nice atmosphere in the evenings when we are out and torches are lit up. The plans are, as you said, greenery and a couple of lanterns.
> 
> It just sux that so many have neighbors that aren't responsible with their dogs.


I know... some neighbors
It will look nice...maybe you can make it have a ' zen-like' feeling to it and add a fountain later?...if you are into that?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

THANK YOU for all the replies!! I am going to do something, that's for sure! I'm going to look into all of it. I LOVE the 'painting their side ugly' part! What really gets me is they knew their dog was dog aggressive. My male never met a dog he didn't love...until he was attacked. Then it was 'on' for the rest of his life. The fence- fighting got unbearable. We even told them we'd put our porch light on when our dogs were out... they didn't care. They just let their dogs out (I believe to start another fight-with the guy at least) I don't know what the statute of limitations is on the vet bills, but I have all the documentation from the vet. I told them that the neighbor's dog attacked him at the fence when I brought him in. It was over $1000 we didn't have at the time. I'm on disability now, and the company is screwing with me and I'm at over 2 years with social security waiting...so money is really tight to spend for this project. Especially since I want to go to training classes etc. with my boy. If you're going to ask "why get a pup then" it's because what I have is terminal. We also haven't felt safe since the loss of our dogs last year. I want to try to train this boy and (if possible) get a title for him. It's on my 'bucket list' and I only have so much time before I can't physically do it. 

There has to be a way to find out what homeowner's insurance this guy has. My homeowner's insurance was the one that said that the suit would be paid by his... but he wouldn't cooperate and give me the name. Other than barking, I don't have to worry about his dogs getting mine in the front yard. He never lets them out, and they can't jump the fence. I have a cop living on the other side of me who doesn't like the guy either. He told me that he's smelled pot coming out of his garage many times. The guy sits in his garage often... I didn't know what he was doing in there... I have no sense of smell anymore. My neighbor that's a cop tries to stay out of anything going on with the neighbors, though. He's a cop for another city, and says that he has to live here and doesn't want any problems. Smart guy. I will start with the jerk's wife. I've been trying to catch her outside... but time is running out so I guess I'll have to risk having to talk to him. I expect my guy either the end of this week or next week sometime. One thing I can promise you guys... I will NOT allow my boy to be hurt. He's already my heart. I'd rather be attacked myself than allow any harm to come to him. :wub:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish that we lived closer, we'd help you. (Heck, we'd even do the paint too! *wink*)
Definitley video tape the behavior and the size of the fence. You can always play up the "I'm scared of this situation" it's not lying, especially if an incident has already happened.
Note what kind of collar the dog has on. If they are the type of idiots that have either a very loose collar, or just lazy folks that leave a choke chain with tags on....not what they are intended for by the way. Note the saftey issue for the dog. It could hang itself on that fence being that barrier aggressive with a poor collar on.

Since your dog has all ready been injured as a result of this behavior; I wouldn't even be discussing it anymore with them. Just video, even place one up pointed at the fence.

(we put a fake camera up in our driveway to freak out our former druggie neighbors....*once again, we are jerks*)


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You should let the guy see you video taping too. That sometimes do the tricks... if people know you're taking real actions. And in the video, you can even try talking to the guy like 

"Your dog is fence fighting and being aggressive again. You know you have an aggressive dog, why won't you control it?"

and tape his response.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

You can STILL pursue legal action up to a certain amount of years later (In Texas at least)...

My mom's best friend's bull dog loved ALL other dogs...the pitbull next door dug a hole between the fence one night and when the friend let her dog out, she saw it walk over to the fence, stick its head in the hole, then heard it start screaming....She tried to pull it out from under the fence but its collar got stuck...when her husband ran out and they finally pulled the dogs head out of the hole, the pitbull had eaten its entire face, eyes, nose, flesh......they had to euthanize the dog and not only were their vet bills paid for, but the pitbull was euthanized as well and the neighbors had to pay pain and suffering.

I would call AC and show them documentation of the event so if it happens again their dog will be taken away.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I called the animal hospital.. it was July 2009. I called an attorney to get the statute of limitations and I'm waiting to hear back. I called the dog warden (AC)
and he told me that it's a civil matter and there's nothing they can do. That really worries me. If AC won't do anything... then I don't know how they will be of any help even if there's another attack. I'm going to go get an air horn tonight and also set up my hose I guess. Starting now, I'm going to get his dogs to stay away from the fence. I guess I have to take all matters into my own hands if the dog warden won't do anything about it.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Another cheaper idea would be to buy cattle fence, its about 5 feet high and metal fence post, make a 2 foot space running along fence easy to put up and long lasting, tried snow fence but was not sturdy'


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

If you choose to go with a layer of fencing, be sure and have some type of cloth, panels etc to block the view as well.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

You can also buy tarp and put over your existing chain link fence.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jag, I'd start using the bullhorn and hose NOW if it happens, maybe by the time puppy comes they'll get the message


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jag, I'd start using the bullhorn and hose NOW if it happens, maybe by the time puppy comes they'll get the message


Oh, trust me.. I'm going to!! I'm also going to cover the fence with tarp. One way or another, I'm going to put an end to this! I REALLY appreciate all the advice!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jag said:


> *There has to be a way to find out what homeowner's insurance this guy has*. My homeowner's insurance was the one that said that the suit would be paid by his... but he wouldn't cooperate and give me the name. Other than barking, I don't have to worry about his dogs getting mine in the front yard. He never lets them out, and they can't jump the fence. I have a cop living on the other side of me who doesn't like the guy either. He told me that he's smelled pot coming out of his garage many times. The guy sits in his garage often... I didn't know what he was doing in there... I have no sense of smell anymore. My neighbor that's a cop tries to stay out of anything going on with the neighbors, though. He's a cop for another city, and says that he has to live here and doesn't want any problems. Smart guy. I will start with the jerk's wife. I've been trying to catch her outside... but time is running out so I guess I'll have to risk having to talk to him. I expect my guy either the end of this week or next week sometime. One thing I can promise you guys... I will NOT allow my boy to be hurt. He's already my heart. I'd rather be attacked myself than allow any harm to come to him. :wub:


What about the land registry office? Here you have pay a fee for a search, and I don't know if provides insurance info...but you could call and ask if that is the way to go.

And animal control...the Vet bills are a civil matter, you are reporting (ongoing)
nuisance behaviour. Maybe police would better to call.

Where I am when there is a shared fence line and one wants to replace they can advise in writing and why to other party, then provide 3 quotes...the other can opt to pay half of the least costly...and I think if it is necessary as in risks, delapidated or none at all, can apply to the city to enforce...then the city bills the others property taxes...but that's here...google city fence bylaw for your area


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for the info. Gatorbytes! I will def. look into that!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jag, I'd start using the bullhorn and hose NOW if it happens, maybe by the time puppy comes they'll get the message


I may add that make sure you go to a hardware store and pick up a high pressure nozzle. 
You don't want to cause harm, but make approaching that fence a VERY unpleasant experience.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

CarrieJ said:


> I may add that make sure you go to a hardware store and pick up a high pressure nozzle.
> You don't want to cause harm, but make approaching that fence a VERY unpleasant experience.


:thumbup:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

CarrieJ said:


> I may add that make sure you go to a hardware store and pick up a high pressure nozzle.
> You don't want to cause harm, but make approaching that fence a VERY unpleasant experience.


Plus you want sharp persission shots...you don't want to give him a bath


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I went and talked to my neighbor's wife tonight. She was 100% on board with protecting my pup. She feels bad about the attack on my male. Her husband is now also working, and she mentioned that he could install a privacy fence..which I said I'd be willing to chip in for. She suggested having the dogs meet when I'm comfortable with it, and said she'd have her husband and her dad (who was a breeder she told me) right there keeping hold and watching their dog so no harm would come to the pup if their dog acted out. She was SO nice about it and willing to do whatever it will take that I feel better about the situation. Her husband is a jerk, but she's never given me any issue. I just don't see her too much. Anyway, we'll see how things go, but being able to put up a privacy fence is the best outcome I could hope for. We're going to talk about this again.. and hopefully have the fence replaced before fall is over.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on the fence. Absolutely best outcome.

As for offer of pup and dog meet........ it only takes one time


----------

